# New compact hand gun suggestions



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

What I am currently looking at : G29 Glock

What do I want it for : A conceal gun and a woods gun all in one

Does money matter? : Under 700 if I could

Do I care about recoil? Not really

Do I need over 9 rounds : Not concerned

Do I reload? Yes

Do I care about reliability: One of my biggest deciding factors

Do I want something easily concealed: Yes

For the record I have always said I would never have a Glock, yes I have shot them but I just always thought they were ugly and I didn't care for the triggers. I haven't shot a Glock in over 20 years but what I do remember I did not care for. Has that changed?

What are your suggestions. Thanks


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the same feelings toward them as you. I gave a 40 S&W to my youngest son and he loves it. A couple years back he bought me a Glock 45 gap for Christmas (he didnt know the difference from 45acp) And I have always carried a 1911 in 45 acp. But after some shooting and installing a different trigger connector, the gun shoots a lot nicer and I even carry it now sometimes. Some will tell you not to use a lighter trigger on Glocks, but I have no problem with them. Make that choice for yourself. I feel they are a great gun for self defense, if you can get over their looks. And if you go for the gen4 they are slimmer also.

Oh and by the way, my son and I have an agreement, when either wants a new gun we tell wives (his girfriend), My wife cannot resist it when I tell her I am buying him a gun for Christmas cause he bought me one and vise versa. They still havent figured it out yet and so far I have gotten 2 - 44cal black powder pistols, model 92 44 mag with 24in octagon barrel and the Glock 45 GAP.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol sneaky Ed. Well done !

1911 and don't ever look back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Kimber sells a compact 1911... it's a little more than $700 but well worth it.


----------



## j102 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great idea PrairieWolf! I'm calling my father now. lol
To answer the OP question. Yes, buy the Glock 29. It is an excellent handgun! I have several Glocks and they are all great guns.
My other choice would be a Ruger SP101 in 357 Magnum.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Springfield xdm compact. reliable as a glock, but feels a little smoother.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I had issues with 1911 compacts from kimber. I hate glock but they always go boom, and I hate them for the looks but you can't beat the reliability. The looser the better to me if going for a carry gun. Lint dirt or anything else could stop the gun up so I like a looser 1911 with a 4.25 inch barrel.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

What an excellent way to get new guns. I normally tell my wife we have to have a new gun because I cannot live without it. After about a week of whinning she finally gives in and lets me buy one. Then I try and explain to her that she needs one just like it. Its not a bad idea to have a back up to a back up.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sig sauer c3 1911, thats my carry gun

hides well

also goes in the woods with and always goes boom and hits where i aim it

not a glock fan, or a smith and wesson fan

but i did by my wife a a S/W M&P and she loves it

i have shot it a few times,and i gotta say

its a hell of a good gun, might buy myself one,but not in 9mm like hers


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Shooting Times review of the Glock 29 SF:

http://www.shootingtimes.com/handguns/a-smaller-bigger-hammer-glock-29-sf-review/​​
My vehicle CC is now a Glock 21, something about 13 rounds of .45acp is the secure feeling I like. My personal CC is a S&W 39-2.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll back Sneaky all day long on the Sig. I have a full size and want a compact. Fit and finish is heads and tails above a Kimber. The old kimbers were reliable, the new ones not so much....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'll back Sneaky all day long on the Sig. I have a full size and want a compact. Fit and finish is heads and tails above a Kimber. The old kimbers were reliable, the new ones not so much....


not to mention

dollar for dollar you get more with a Sig vs a Kimber


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Yes I have seen some good reviews on Sigs 1911's and my brother owns one as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you hold off until you are in Vegas I'll let you shoot mine. None of the police officers I know are Kimber fans. (mostly Sigs and Colts)


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My favorite carry gun is a reliable Glock model 20 in 10mm auto. Gobs of horsepower at .41 Magnum levels, 10 shots, Laserlyte laser built into rear sight, tucks neatly on hip in Fobus holster. Ugly, yes. Badass, more so.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I have owned two glocks (19, 21) and had them stove-pipe... I carry a xd .45 it's never failed. Yes if you don't keep a kimber clean it may jam. Want a gun that won't jam, get a AK-47. Glen, what do you think of the kimber you shot? It was out of the box no sight adjustments...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, Eric, you watched me shoot the ragged, one-hole group on target with the entire magazine without ever having fired the Kimber before. I like Kimbers.

Good sights - even for my weak eyes, accurate, balanced, tuned right out of the box. But, it's a bit large for a carry gun, as far as I'm concerned.

Never had any issue with my Glock and I've put plenty of bullets through the pipe.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive had Glocks, I liked then alot. I left them with my dad when I moved so he could avoid MDs new gun laws in purchasing one after I left. Figured it was still his name since he got it for me as a kid. I would go for a Glock 19. Not big, not tiny. Comfy and fits a good niche as a CCW and a woods gun. Myself? I have quite off taste. Any day you will find my carrying anything from 1911s, to a Sig mk25, to a Hi Power, to a Colt SAA clone. So I am a wierdo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> If you hold off until you are in Vegas I'll let you shoot mine. None of the police officers I know are Kimber fans. (mostly Sigs and Colts)


That's a deal!! Thanks Don


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

glenway said:


> My favorite carry gun is a reliable Glock model 20 in 10mm auto. Gobs of horsepower at .41 Magnum levels, 10 shots, Laserlyte laser built into rear sight, tucks neatly on hip in Fobus holster. Ugly, yes. Badass, more so.


Sounds like a good setup


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

singlesix said:


> That's a deal!! Thanks Don


For the last several years Kimber has had some very big QC issues which is sad because they used to be fine guns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Glock 42. Small, concealable (I can carry it in my back pocket), reliable, accurate, easy to maintain. Caliber is light (.380 ACP) but low recoil. Nice little gun, that I hope I never need it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

most people dont like a .380

those same people seem to love a 9mm

which is weird because a .380 is a short 9mm

ive been thinking of a .380 semi auto for a pocket gun,and i dont even like 9mm's lol


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

As far as a carry gun for self defense(not in the woods) a 380 is more than enough. The vast majority of those who actually draw their weapon in time of need hardly ever have to pull the trigger lest than .25% actually. The act itself scares the perp off. Next, a 9mm holds more rounds in a smaller package, GENERALLY, if 17 rounds from a 9 doesn't stop your perp or scare them 6 from a wheel gun or 7-8 from a 1911 won't help you either. Show of force is what it boils down to, knowing how to take it from show to execution is where it counts no matter the caliber. We all preach shot placement when using rifles, pistols should be the same right???I carry a 1911 because it's slim and I go without a holster. Mama carries a 380 that has no safeties because she's toting 3 kids around and doesn't have time to think about taking the safety off. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

The best advice I got was to go to the gun shop and find one that fits your hands. After the fit test, then try out the trigger when you dry fire it (Put snap cap in first). If you can hold the gun steady and still have the sight picture after you dry fire it, thats the one that will probably work the best for you.

Thats why I went with the Kimber Pro Carry 2 in 9MM with a 4 inch barrel. Just fit and felt better in my hand than the Glocks, Sigs, S&W, etc.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm not a 380 fan or a Glock fan but I have grown fond of my 42. However definitely not on my list if it will be a woods gun, then I would have to say a 4" XDS in 45. The barrel length doesn't really change conceal ability and only adds to shoot ability. Then run flush fit mags for CCW for ease of concealment, and run the extended for woods gun so you can get the couple extra rounds of ammo.

The 380 is better than nothing but seriously is lacking in penetration, shot placement is key but if you place the shot where you should but it can't penetrate to a vital you're ur in trouble. I would rather have something I know will get the job done and not need it than count on not needing and being up a creek. Like I said I have a 42 because it is small enough I can carry it in anything I wear but it is not my top choice for carry.

Also 10mm is a wicked round, but in a sub gun is more than a handful. I shoot around 20000 rounds of pistol a year and will admit that 29 is borderline unmanageable. Not really a matter of it hurting or anything but actual shoot ability. Also consider ammo availablity 10mm is common but no where near as prolific as 9mm 40 or 45.

Best of luck on your choice, keep us posted on what you choose.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Most reviews on the glock 29 say the recoil is very manageable, guess I will have see for myself. This will just be a defense/woods gun. I might get a lone wolf extended barrel that ported. I will use thi barrel in the woods. In my mind this seems like the best set up, tell me what you think? I agree with the 380 not a fan, but a whole lot better than nothing. And mean a whole lot! ????


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> most people dont like a .380
> those same people seem to love a 9mm
> 
> which is weird because a .380 is a short 9mm
> ...


The .380 has a light but awkward recoil. It is snappy like the .40 S&W. It also has poor ballistics compared to most other popular defensive calibers. However I prefer something to nothing. I frequently carry a Walther PPK/S .380 and I love it. My usual daily handgun is a Sig Mk25 but sometimes it can get a bit heavy especially in the mountains. Another choice is save up and wait until Summer and see Sigs new 10mm line. The P220 is coming in 10mm and I wouldn't be surprised if something even smaller comes along. Smiles all around!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just a little more on the subject to keep your head spinning is here: http://www.ammoland.com/2015/02/what-caliber-handgun-for-everyday-carry/#axzz3T8MIaKXf


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a very good article. I dont know how many on here has had any training, but I highly recommend it if you carry a gun daily. I always thought I was fairly good with a handgun and didnt think I needed the training. When I renewed my CCW for the first time, which was probably around 15 yrs ago. I have had one since they first came out here in Az. Anyway, the instructor use to train Seals and Delta Force along with others at Gunsite awhile back. I wont go into the whole story but he started teaching me certain techniques and drills to do for self defense. really changed my way of thinking and the way I practice now. Sure I still practice with my 44 mag out to 100 yds and my 460 mag (scoped) out to 200 yds +. But when practicing with my Glock 45 gap or my 1911 45 acp it is within 10 yds, he stated most gun fights take place within 17 ft !!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> That is a very good article. I dont know how many on here has had any training, but I highly recommend it if you carry a gun daily. I always thought I was fairly good with a handgun and didnt think I needed the training. When I renewed my CCW for the first time, which was probably around 15 yrs ago. I have had one since they first came out here in Az. Anyway, the instructor use to train Seals and Delta Force along with others at Gunsite awhile back. I wont go into the whole story but he started teaching me certain techniques and drills to do for self defense. really changed my way of thinking and the way I practice now. Sure I still practice with my 44 mag out to 100 yds and my 460 mag (scoped) out to 200 yds +. But when practicing with my Glock 45 gap or my 1911 45 acp it is within 10 yds, he stated most gun fights take place within 17 ft !!!


It all depends on what kind of trouble you think you will run into, I go with a wheel gun first.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not to toot my own horn

but at 17' i can take your eye out with any of my hand guns

and so can my wife

and yes we both carry legaly


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I don't think there is a whole lot of difference in terms of "killing power" between the popular rounds. I guess the FBI Is or has gone back to 9mm, police use .40, and 357 sig, military .45 in some cases.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim, i can shoot very good groups at 17 ft also. But what I am talking about is training to shoot defensively very very fast, and a lot of time it means not using the sights. This guy showed me techniques just for such instances. Most if they have time to aim can hit what they want. This guy also taught me how to carry a handgun if going through the house and it aint like you see on Tv !!

knapper, there is nothing wrong with a revolver, I am talking about training with whatever type of handgun a person might carry.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've not had enough training, but fortunately, what I did have has stuck. No speed shooter though. And, like you mentioned: accurate? Yes. There's a big gap there, though.

Switching things up for no good reason can confuse the hurried shooter. Familiarity is paramount. One, all-around, go-to gun is good to become well acquainted with.

Sure is a lot more to real life than just coming up with a cool pistol!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

I am not a fan of the glock triggers or geometry. I love my HK USP compact and would recommend it to anyone looking for a reliable handgun with more traditional geometry, the grip is a little large for some of my smaller handed friends. IMO glocks are popular because of their economical price and reliability. When police forces test new handguns the officers usually prefer SIG but glocks are usually chosen for economic reasons.


----------

